# Kenya visa for a UK travel document



## MustafaAmin (Aug 12, 2016)

Hello all 
I wish you all a Happy new year 
I want to visit Kenya to get married. I have a UK travel document with ILR. 
I work in London with more than £18600 a year
Would you please advise how can I apply for the Kenya visa and what is the requirements? 
Can I sponsor her without going there on a Fiancé Visa? If yes, what is the process and requirements? 

Kind regards 
Many thanks in advance


----------

